# The Royal Canadian Navy - Sinking you, but politely



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jan 2021)

Drachinifel does a brief history of the Royal Canadian Navy from it's origins to the end of WW2.


----------



## Iron 1 (29 Jan 2021)

Drach is simply amazing in regards to the way he delivers the content. I've wasted dozens (maybe even a hundred) hours listening to his musings on naval history. It's well worth checking out his YouTube channel IMO.


----------

